

Show HN: A general tree editor component – Vim shortcuts, drag and drop - jaredly
http://jaredly.github.io/treed/

======
nathancahill
Doesn't work in Firefox, but it works in Chrome. Nice project.

~~~
kleiba
While Chrome is a very popular browser, I wonder if you can still call this
editor "general" if it doesn't work cross-platform?!

~~~
phorese
I'd guess "general" refers to the trees themselves (labels, arity) and not the
platform.

------
davvid
This is nice! A few comments:

When you are on a closed node, hitting "l" (lower-case L) would be a nice way
to open that node.

When you are on a opened node, hitting "h" would be a nice way to close that
node.

It seems nicely vimish. I have a very similar set of vim-ish keyboard hotkeys
on the tree widgets in git-cola.

~~~
jaredly
alt-l opens, alt-h closes currently. h takes you to the parent of the current
node.

------
themodelplumber
Nice work, so glad to see someone doing work in this area. Thanks for sharing
it. It was a little disorienting (as a novice Vim user) to press return after
labeling a node, only to create a new node, which then remains as an empty
node after I switched back to normal mode. But for all I know, that's the
whole point of...something :-)

~~~
michaelmior
I assume the idea is to allow you to quickly insert many nodes without having
to continually toggle from normal mode to insert mode.

------
Arnor
Very cool. I do find myself going for dd trying to delete nodes and gg trying
to get back to the top.

~~~
jaredly
=) that's coming.

------
sitkack
Reminds me of TreeSheets
[http://strlen.com/treesheets/docs/screenshots.html](http://strlen.com/treesheets/docs/screenshots.html)

------
codehero
Doesn't work when Vimium extension is enabled...though this project makes we
want to disable it.

~~~
NoodleIncident
I'm not familiar with Vimium, but Vimperator for Firefox will stop responding
to everything when you press the "insert" key. There might be something
equivalent for your plugin.

